# Dunkin went to his..........



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Congrats!.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

That is great Mary. Congratulations. We're all going to miss him also.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Good news Mary, you took good care of him.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I am sure he will enjoy his new home and his new family.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Congrats good job Mary


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Great news for Dunkin. sounds like he has a great new home with his furever family


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

Great job Mary. Did you tell them to join GRF so we can watch Dunkin grow up? That would be fun to see...Great job on all the fostering & rescuing you do!!! Keep up the great work...
Kerri


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Another job well done! I'm glad that he had a great place to stay while waiting to go "home".


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Yay! Happy news


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Great job Mary. I know it is hard to see them go.

Hooch


----------



## Big Mamoo (Jul 4, 2007)

Way to go Dunkin!!


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

Great news Mary!!


----------



## GoldRocksMom (Feb 9, 2007)

congratulations Dunkin!
Wishing you lots of love and fun in your new home
great job Mary


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Little Dunkin-do will be missed. He was such a happy little guy!! And he got plenty of 'training' with the crew!!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

It was awful quite without Dunkin here.... But im sure he is playing his little heart out at his new home....


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

YAY Dunkin!!! WTG Mary!!! Congrats to him and his new family!!!


----------

